# Craftsman gearbox 71464 replacement parts



## Foxeli1 (17 d ago)

I have a craftsman 42” snow blower attachment. It contains Gearbox 71464. I’m looking for replacement parts that go inside the gearbox assembly rather than having to buy the whole gearbox assembly. Primarily the main gear.


----------

